# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Ríos con el mismo nombre

## perdiguera

Siguiendo un poco el hilo de Geoman sobre los nombres de los  ríos se me ha ocurrido abrir éste para los ríos que tienen el mismo nombre y son distintos.
Yo conozco varios y os los pongo, supongo que existirán muchos más, pues animo al que los sepa que continúe con la lista.

Guadalentín: en Murcia y Granada el primero afluente del Segura y el segundo afluente del Guadiana Menor
Nacimiento: el primero desemboca en Almería y el segundo en Campoamor.
Llobregat: el primero desemboca en el Prat y el segundo es afluente del Muga
Gállego: el primero está cerca de Baza y desemboca en el embalse del Negratín el segundo es afluente del Ebro.
Segura: el primero todos lo conocemos y el segundo está por tierras de Segovia cercano al Duratón.
En fín, ahora no me acuerdo de más.

----------


## Salut

"Río Frío" probablemente sea una de las denominaciones más extendidas. 

Uno de ellos es afluente del Guadalimar => del Guadalquivir.

----------


## Luján

Conozco un Riu Sec (Río Seco) que pasa por Castellón, y seguramente no sea el único.

----------


## No Registrado

Hola a todos.
Tambien esta el rio cidacos afluente del ebro en soria y la rioja y el rio zidakos afluente del aragon en navarra

----------


## No Registrado

Uno de los rios mas repetido del que entre rios y arroyos conozco mas de 20 es el linares, tambien el rio mayor de los que conozco varios y tambien el rio alhama del que tambien conozco dos.

----------


## ben-amar

A esos le podemos añadir los "rio Salado", unos cuantos he visto yo, o bien como arroyo

----------


## Salut

^^ "Salado" o "Salobre"... este último, patria de nuestro Presidente del Congreso, don Bono!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

En la Rioja hay un río Manzanares igual que en Madrid.

----------


## shaaneson

Tambien esta el rio cidacos afluente del ebro en soria y la rioja y el rio zidakos afluente del aragon en navarra :Mad:

----------


## HUESITO

je,je acabo de descubrir este hilo y como dice Lujan, rios SECOS hay muchos muchos.
En mi pueblo tenemos el rio seco y el rio nacimiento. Muy comunes. :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Hace unos días descubrí otro Garona, en Huesca cerca del embalse de la Peña.

----------


## Luján

Ríos y barrancos Hondos o Fondos los hay por Levante a patadas. Secos o Secs de nombre (y de hecho) también. También hay unos cuantos con nombres similares a Peñaroja~Peñarroya~Penyaroja,.....

----------


## Calima

> En la Rioja hay un río Manzanares igual que en Madrid.


Y otro más en Soria partiendo del deshabitado pueblo de Manzanares (Soria).

Saludos.

----------

